# Trauma Shear Holster question



## samiam (Nov 9, 2010)

I am looking for a certain trauma shear holster that i saw a doc wearing on his scrubs.. it hard plastic high quality with metal rivets.. qucikdraw style. any ideas? i have not been able to find it online.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 10, 2010)

sam, 
Could have been custom as there are a lot people who do work with kydex and it wouldn't have been hard to make. You just heat the stuff up and it forms to the item. Just a thought.


----------



## samiam (Nov 10, 2010)

i thought about that but i saw it online at one point while perusing for gear and then i could not find it again.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 10, 2010)

If you do find it post the link as I'm sure others might be interested, as I definitely am.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Prestige-Medical-HORIZONTAL-LEATHER-HOLSTER/dp/B000P8HZ0U

That is the closest that I could find.


----------



## samiam (Nov 11, 2010)

yeah i saw that one.. it is completely hard plastic no leather.


----------

